# Frank Hartung Guitars



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

For those of you who love crazy maple tops and shiny finishes, this is pure sex! 

Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Startseite


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 3, 2009)

What the hell?... Does the guy work at www.WeMonopolizeFiguredWoods.com? 

In spite of obviously amazing figuring and finish, Blackdroïd's mix of simplicity and elaborate work still wins my heart over this sort of instrument, I have to say.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

I must say that the headstock is original and brilliant in design


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I must say that the headstock is original and brilliant in design


 
Was thinking the same.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2009)

That yellow finish is pretty horrible, but everything else on that guitar looks pretty sexy.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 3, 2009)

I find the headstock fantastic, but it does get somewhat diluted among all the figuring and overall busy look of the instrument. Some others in his gallery, while still a tad too "furniture" for my personal tastes, let the headstock's individuality shine through better, though.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 3, 2009)

i like the neck work. never seen a scallop like that


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful flame, but not really my color choice. 

Looks like really well made guitars.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

That is awesome. I love the top on it. I'm a sucker for quilted maple!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy shit, that's so fucking cool.


----------



## Overt1 (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome. reminds me of a dean soltero


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome headstock.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 3, 2009)

That is absolutely gorgeous... I also really like the new take on the classic single cut design.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 3, 2009)

Love that scalloping idea in the OP, very cool. Might have to use that idea eventually


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 3, 2009)

:O thats just incredible!!! how much?!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 4, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> :O thats just incredible!!! how much?!



I put the link to his website on the OP...

There is a price page here: Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Prices

The prices are up on the german page... http://www.hartung-guitars.com/?Preise


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think this is nicest guitar i've ever seen...i want to lick it...


----------



## Fionn (Nov 4, 2009)

> I think this is nicest guitar i've ever seen...i want to lick it...



Sounds about right!!!

The Diavolo body is insanly beautiful!!!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 4, 2009)

top is amazing, but I like headstock design the most


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 4, 2009)

Look at that quilted maple top.

Look at it.


----------



## LoyK (May 10, 2010)

Frank is currently building a custom Embrace guitar for me, if you would like to see some Work in progress pics go to: Picasa-Webalben - LoyK - Hartung

I´m pretty much looking forward to it... Hope you like it, enjoy!


----------



## Durero (May 11, 2010)

^ Wow - that's going to be one sexy beast.


----------



## The Somberlain (May 11, 2010)

Gah! too much flame! I prefer natural mahogany finishes.


----------



## technomancer (May 11, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Gah! too much flame! I prefer natural mahogany finishes.



Except that's a quilt...


----------



## McCap (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, I like some of his design ideas (headstock, the "step" on the body...)
Plus the build quality seems to be awesome.
I saw him twice/thrice at Musikmesse, and had a closer look at them...I remember thet one had an insanely low action!
Cool guitars, even though also not sooo much into overly quilted goodness...


----------



## LoyK (May 26, 2010)

Yes, I played his guitars at Musikmesse too and the build quality and attention to detail is just outstanding. Pretty much looking forward to this unique beauty =)


----------



## dewy (May 26, 2010)

do not want

I respect your guys ability to appreciate new, unique, and different designs and superior craftsmanship, but those are fucking ugly guitars.


----------



## Durero (May 26, 2010)

Actually they're quite beautiful.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2010)

Durero said:


> Actually they're quite beautiful.



Wow, agreed with this for sure. Those carves are lovely!  If they weren't so expensive I'd hit one myself, but the prices are pretty steep if you're in the US.


----------



## signalgrey (May 26, 2010)

i like it too. im so tired of superstrats


----------



## LoyK (May 26, 2010)

Yes, I think Boutique Guitar Resource is an US dealer, don´t know how much they are overseas. They have nice pictures online also: Frank Hartung Guitars : Boutique Guitar Resource 

Also, have a look at Franks normal Les Paul Custom: Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - LP Special
Gibson who?!?


----------



## Key_Maker (May 26, 2010)

SEX!


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow, agreed with this for sure. Those carves are lovely!  If they weren't so expensive I'd hit one myself, but the prices are pretty steep if you're in the US.



Exactly. These things are sexy as hell though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2010)

This one gets me every time: Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - EMBRACE SC


----------



## LoyK (Jun 5, 2010)

wow, what a flamed neck, stunning!











Here the pics so far: Picasa-Webalben - LoyK - Hartung


----------



## Vyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Horrible colour, but I'm digging that headstock


----------



## dis89 (Jun 10, 2010)

simply awesome, the way it looks is stunning


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 14, 2010)

Who knows what kind of trem is on this axe?


----------



## RonBGR (Jun 16, 2010)

LoyK said:


> Yes, I think Boutique Guitar Resource is an US dealer, don´t know how much they are overseas. They have nice pictures online also: Frank Hartung Guitars : Boutique Guitar Resource
> 
> Also, have a look at Franks normal Les Paul Custom: Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - LP Special
> Gibson who?!?




Yes, I am a US dealer for Frank Hartung guitars. I also own one as well. You can see the review I did for my guitar here.....

Frank Hartung Redwood Embrace

It is nice to see Frank's guitars getting some attention. I fell in love with his guitars the first time I saw them. He is definitely building some of the most beautiful guitars available. Feel free to contact me through the Boutique Guitar Resource website if you have any questions about them!


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Jun 17, 2010)

Gaht damn! I'm not sure I'd ever own one of those and play it, but I'd certainly display it!


----------



## LoyK (Jul 29, 2010)

Hell yeah, my baby is ready to rock!!! =)

Picasa-Webalben - LoyK - Hartung


----------



## Durero (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow!
I love the way the curves blend together. Beautiful guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2010)

That's absolutely gorgeous LoyK. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 29, 2010)

That is stunning, congrats 

I would really like to try one of these out at some point.

LoyK you need to do a NGD thread when it arrives with LOTS of pics


----------



## Xykhron (Jul 29, 2010)

LoyK, great guitar. Can you describe the sound?. The special "bevels" of the body make it more resonant?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 29, 2010)

Man I'd want a Diavlo, but these things are PRICEY. Time to save up.....


----------



## Jontain (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are some really awesome and original shapes. This dude puts some serious effort into his work


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, very beautiful! The curves and angles have a nice flow, and the headstock is killer, congrats 

Shad


----------



## LoyK (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the kind words, the guitar will arrive in a few days and I will try to take some nice pics of it for sure. 

Here are the main specs:
Frank Hartung Embrace
body : cedro
neck: flamed maple (stained)
fingerboard: birdseye maple
PUs: Bare Knuckle Painkiller Set with camo covers
bridge: TonePros Wrap-Around
frets: 12/10 Mixing
snakewood package
compensated nut
omega inlay (12th fret)

I´m glad you like it=)


----------

